
Dijkstra Manuscript Archive - llambda
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/
======
apurvamehta
I think some curation is in order. I have found that studying Dijkstra's
mathematical documents have been great for developing methodical, analytical
thinking. They have also been indispensable for developing a taste for
elegance in notation and proofs.

All of this translates directly into developing a taste for elegant
(programming) interfaces and well structured architectures.

In the past, I put together a curated list of pdfs for anyone who wants to
start studying and practicing Dijkstra's mathematics. Here is what I
recommend:

EWD1300 - The notational conventions of the mathematics :
<http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/ewd13xx/EWD1300.PDF>

After that, I have this collection of EWDs and other documents that offer the
best, graded, introductions to the idioms and concepts of Dijkstra's
mathematics:

<http://bit.ly/ewdcollection>

------
aspir
I'm not formally trained in CS, are there "modern day Dijkstras" in the field
that I should read up on? I'd like to stay up on the underlying technological
advances in computing, and it's just fun to read up on this stuff.

------
ajcinatx
Incidentally, the maintainer of the archive, Ham Richards, taught me and
thousands of beginner Computer Science students Haskell in the introductory CS
class. I sometimes wonder what he thinks about Haskell's recent popularity.

I don't recall using imperative programming languages until at least sophomore
year.

